# Replace These 5 Parts for Better Mileage



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gas a diesel cruze and you'll be good on fuel no matter the load. With all my electrical gear and tools and luggage for 2 people I still got 56 us mpg the other day


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And the number one item to improve your fuel economy - remove the lead from your right foot!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The site is blocked for me on this comp, how bad was it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> The site is blocked for me on this comp, how bad was it?


Another AG complete WoB.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow another useless article... basically follow your owners manual for maintenance and better mpg........ hmm can i be hired there to speak and write obvious info too?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> The site is blocked for me on this comp, how bad was it?


It was an eBay site.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I kinda question the first one - air filter. That was true in the days of carbureted cars as it could affect the air/fuel ratio. I know my '67's MPG would take a dive when the filter got dirty. But I'm not sure as that's true for modern computerized cars that measure actual air flow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I kinda question the first one - air filter. That was true in the days of carbureted cars as it could affect the air/fuel ratio. I know my '67's MPG would take a dive when the filter got dirty. But I'm not sure as that's true for modern computerized cars that measure actual air flow.


If your air filter gets really bad then it's still true. Just means you can go longer between changing the air filter.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> It was an eBay site.


Yep, that'll get the filter faster than YouTube does.



ChevyGuy said:


> I kinda question the first one - air filter. That was true in the days of carbureted cars as it could affect the air/fuel ratio. I know my '67's MPG would take a dive when the filter got dirty. But I'm not sure as that's true for modern computerized cars that measure actual air flow.





obermd said:


> If your air filter gets really bad then it's still true. Just means you can go longer between changing the air filter.


Also have to factor in a dirty MAF sensor


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was having a wash and wax one of them?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Was having a wash and wax one of them?


im sure on some level over 1,000 mile tank the slighly smoother surface with wax may help .000000 well you get the idea. plus its more pleasant


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> im sure on some level over 1,000 mile tank the slighly smoother surface with wax may help .000000 well you get the idea. plus its more pleasant


Nah, you need to get out the hammer and add golf-ball dimples


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Nah, you need to get out the hammer and add golf-ball dimples


Or park it just about anywhere on the Colorado Front Range for a summer. Plenty of dimples will be added at no effort on your part. :uhh:


----------



## Avocando (Nov 16, 2016)

*Rental Question*

Getting a rental for ski season.

I've googled the interior dimensions, but every site I've found only gives measurements in terms of volume. Does anyone know whether the rear cargo space (with seats down) is long enough to fit snowboards. Need at least 160cm (63").


----------

